
SSL Dor Free Switched from Let's Encrypt to ZeroSSL - NourEddineX
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sslforfree.com is a well-known website for offering Let&#x27;s Encrypt SSL Certificates for free
SSL For Free switched from to ZeroSSL, all old accounts are removed.<p>Users are now limited to 3 Free Single-domain SSL Certificates, Multi-domain and wildcard are now a paid option.
======
robertcope
Why would one use this rather tan Let's Encrypt?

~~~
NourEddineX
If you are asking about why SSL For free went to this instead of Let's
encrypt, it's pretty obvious money

If you are asking about why someone would use this instead of just using
acme.sh or certbot, it's because some people doesn't even know how to show
their current working directory (or even what a working directory is), so it's
not that easy for them to understand more advanced topics like TCP ports, DNS
records, they just want to optimize their SEO

